# Dog Shaming



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

This hilarious blog was started very recently I think, but it's gotten a lot of attention. People just submit pictures of their dog sitting next to a sign to "shame" their dogs for doing bad things:

Dogshaming

I will say that there are a few things wrong I would like to change with Lola (mainly that she's a crazy barker!) but I will take the barking over the things listed on dog shaming lol

Here are some fun ones from the site: 





































It's keeping my Monday fun, hope it brings some smiles to your Monday!

Have a great week eeryone!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I love that site! I was thinking about submitting a picture of Tiffany.

For some reason, this one makes me laugh so hard...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's hilarious!!!! I could sure add a few!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG, that is hilarious. I'm gonna have to go spend some time on that site!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL! A friend sent me this last week and I laughed all the way through it.

I've got a few I need to post of my crew!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

That is a riot!!! What a great idea!! I bet I have few pics and signs I can send in!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I read a couple of pages of Dogshaming and I fell off the chair laughing at some of them!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

Last week I tried to take a picture of Scooter and Lulu standing next to a partially eaten wee-wee pad & a sign that said, "We eat our wee-wee pads and make blue poops." But before I could take the picture, Scooter began eating the sign!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

just discovered this site today.... brillz!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Here's my shameful pup....










Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I love that site! I was thinking about submitting a picture of Tiffany.
> 
> For some reason, this one makes me laugh so hard...


LOL I love that one, he seems genuinely upset that he was left out of Shakespeare



Muffin's Mama said:


> Last week I tried to take a picture of Scooter and Lulu standing next to a partially eaten wee-wee pad & a sign that said, "We eat our wee-wee pads and make blue poops." But before I could take the picture, Scooter began eating the sign!


haha your new sign could be "my mom tried to take a dog shaming picture but I ate the first sign"



Madison's Mom said:


> Here's my shameful pup....
> 
> View attachment 103823
> 
> ...


Too cute!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

This site is hysterical. I sent it to sevetal co-workers and I'm hearing the entire office giggling.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh my that's funny. Steve does many shameful things. I think I'll have to submit a pic!


----------

